# PurpleSkunks WW X NB Grow!!



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 13, 2007)

so im germin 2 seeds of WW X NB i can taste it allready.wish them luck. i will post pics later i will be useing the paper towel method.PS:woohoo:


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 13, 2007)

GL bro! Rumor has it that those are pretty stellar. :hubba:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 14, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> GL bro! Rumor has it that those are pretty stellar. :hubba:


thanks DL, this will be my first attempt with some real deal beans:hubba: cali orange is good but nuthin like WW X NB even a male will be good for pollen. thanks again!! PS heres a pic!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Whats up PS. Those damn beans sure so get around don't they. :hubba:  GREEN MOJO for the babies. :aok: Looking foward to following your grow.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 14, 2007)

dont they, i had to get atleast 2 of them started thanks again. PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2007)

*Hey PS. Just so ya know your looking at 8 to 10 weeks for flowering on these ladies.  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey that's great PS.  Can't wait to see them babies in the dirt.  Good luck!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 15, 2007)

Nb? sorry to ask, but id like to know what strain im watching grow  cant wait to see what you can do this time round PS. good luck and keep it green.

*85C*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2007)

*White Widow x Northernberry (AKA STONEYBUD) :hubba: *


			
				85cannabliss said:
			
		

> Nb? sorry to ask, but id like to know what strain im watching grow  cant wait to see what you can do this time round PS. good luck and keep it green.
> 
> *85C*


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 15, 2007)

OH YEAH, there is a few of those knocking aroiund here. cant wait to see how every1's turn out. this is 1 of many ill be watching. 
good luck PS bro.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks all now i get to grow something other then cali orange lol well i hope thes are female or atleast 1 and i also hope things go like my other grow is going once i figure out how these girls act then i will start another.thanks again for all the comments.2 more weeks till i harvest the others .PS lets hope they both germ i have a feeling they will:headbang: stoneybuds.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 15, 2007)

and the plant i chopped early on my other grow do to a few seeds. should be dry in a week or so maybe sooner.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2007)

*You shouldn't have a problem getting them babies to germ PS. We have germinated 20 Stoneybuds so far and everyone of them have cracked.  *


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm the notorious Stoneybud. Subscribed..


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 15, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *You shouldn't have a problem getting them babies to germ PS. We have germinated 20 Stoneybuds so far and everyone of them have cracked.  *


ya only way i think they wouldnt crack would be human error lol im use to germing my seeds these should be fine might i add these are some of the healthiest beans ive seen.PS grow green and enjoyeeee .


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 17, 2007)

YAY ONE IS JUST STARTING TO OPEN,MAYBE BY THE MORNING OR TOMMOROW NIGHT IT WILL BE READY FOR SOIL.ps


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 17, 2007)

Well Its Tommorow Night And She's Ready Heres Pic Before She Goes In Some Foxfarm Soil.:d


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 17, 2007)

throw her in the ground, she's ready!!!!! good luck with them, hope it goes well.


Dc


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 17, 2007)

thank's she's in some soil in my vegg box.i threw  my other 2 cali orange and one mex in the flowering room to make room for these babies.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 19, 2007)

so my first wwxnb arose.heres a pic.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 19, 2007)

well ur on ur way, hard part over, have fun, happy growin 

Dc


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks,Dc its always a challenge!!PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 20, 2007)

so shes looking good seed fell of and shes slowly opening i got a cali orange seedling exactyl the same it will be fun to watch these grow together.the other seedling of the wwxnb hasnt cracked but i havent gave up. PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 21, 2007)

heres the first pic of her open.i sure hope its a female clones are a must !!PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 24, 2007)

shes looking great i just put her under the 400 watt mh i will flower in about 3 weeks sex her lol and ifs shes female mother her,that would give me 3 mothers to pick from.seedlings are kool but i need to build up my supply then i can use more of the wwXnb and mother the females to see the diffrent pheno types.and decide what one i will attempt to keep alive for years to come.PS


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 24, 2007)

good luck hope u got u a female to best of luck


----------



## tleaf jr. (Nov 24, 2007)

just put me some seeds  in germ so itll be fun to compare


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 24, 2007)

tleaf jr. said:
			
		

> just put me some seeds in germ so itll be fun to compare


yes it will. PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2007)

*I see me a little Stoneybud baby.   Hey PS did the other one ever crack? *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 25, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I see me a little Stoneybud baby.  Hey PS did the other one ever crack? *


no it didnt but hey i got more so im sure all the rest will crack when im ready.tbg if u get a chance check out my cali orange journal its done.PS


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 25, 2007)

man that stonybud is just popin up everywhere now GL on the grow PS green-mojo all around :bong:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks dubbman the love is being shared.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 25, 2007)

heres a pic of her today. :woohoo: i see a lite purple on the leaf's that normal TBG?pics not good enuff to see.PS


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 25, 2007)

looking good , she looks like a stubby one , good job! , check out my journal im a week ahead of you i think with my plant. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19965


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 26, 2007)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> looking good , she looks like a stubby one , good job! , check out my journal im a week ahead of you i think with my plant.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19965


     GREAT GOODLUCK IM GONNA HAVE TO CHECK THAT OUT.


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 26, 2007)

Ive got a sprout thats at the same stage as yours.Mine also had purple on its leaves,usually purple is caused by low temps,although my plant was in a 75-80 degree environment.Ive come to the concluison that this sprout is a early showing purple pheno

Check my thread for pics.

WM.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2007)

> Ive come to the concluison that this sprout is a early showing purple pheno


Or it may be asking for a lil potash.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 26, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Or it may be asking for a lil potash.


u just never know


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 27, 2007)

*We didn't get any purple when we grew them PS. By the way she looks great.  *


			
				PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> heres a pic of her today. :woohoo: i see a lite purple on the leaf's that normal TBG?pics not good enuff to see.PS


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 27, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Or it may be asking for a lil potash.


Nah,ive started over 8 seeds in this soil mix,and this has been the first one to purple.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

i agree, but to me if the seedling gets passed germ, its all good, i've had none die except when i went to jail, that wasnt my fault though, anway germ's probably the hardest part for me, and its cake walk, all in the seed i guess lol
keep it up and keep it sticky lol


Dc


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 27, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *We didn't get any purple when we grew them PS. By the way she looks great.  *


ya i must of been seeing things my bad lol.she does look good though shes luvin that foxfarm soil !!!PS


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 27, 2007)

> Nah,ive started over 8 seeds in this soil mix,and this has been the first one to purple.


Plants are like people...they don't all need the same thing.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 27, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Plants are like people...they don't all need the same thing.


lol you sound like  a doctor lol very true.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 27, 2007)

lol.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 1, 2007)

so i topped her and will be topping a few more times before i put on 12/12 to determine sex,i will post pics later!!!PS heres a pic of a piece i just picked up!!!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 1, 2007)

here she is !!PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 2, 2007)

*Looking good PS.   I can tell right now she's gonna be a nice one. Looks very healthy and well taken care of. As always PS your doing a great job. :aok: *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 2, 2007)

ya she is doing great no yellow jut supurb so far,but then again this one gets special attetion !!PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 4, 2007)

so heres a pic of her,and the newgrowth after 1st topping.her leaves got the sexy shaped edges  ,if shes a female she so farlooks to be a good mother.PS


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 4, 2007)

Look at the growth since the last pic!  Nice work pal!  :48:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 4, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing,such a beatiful breed, tbg gots a great strain. PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2007)

*Man she's looking great PS. Doesn't take long at all for that new growth to come in. How long has she been growing now? *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 5, 2007)

she was put in the soil 11/17/07 so shes a few weeks.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 7, 2007)

so i topped the top 2 branches and the 4 from the lower,next i will takes 3 clipings and put to flower.:woohoo: PS


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 7, 2007)

looking :aok: man


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 8, 2007)

*She's looking real nice and healthy PS. :aok: *


----------



## jash (Dec 8, 2007)

looking nice and green purple!:aok:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks fellas she is a bute.PS


----------



## akirahz (Dec 8, 2007)

very cute bute there


----------



## medicore (Dec 8, 2007)

she is looking very nice


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 9, 2007)

yes she is taking well and is looking great so far.PS


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 9, 2007)

wow looking really good there


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 10, 2007)

i put her on 12/12 today so im giving her some magic dust,if shes female i will put back to vegg take cliipings and then flower later with clones in veeg now.if its a male i will make seeds i hope.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 10, 2007)

so im gonna germ two more seeds later on tonight or tommorow,so i can grow them up with the clones that just rooted.if the one i just put into flowering is a female,i will take clippings to clone revegg and flower with other clones and keep the wwxnb clipping for a mother for now,till i see some traits that look better then the others,pretty much what i did with my cali orange seeds.!PS


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 10, 2007)

Alright!  Purple Skunk - gonna keep a mother going in your new veg box.  Looking great so far.  Can't wait to see a frosty girl.

PB


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 10, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Alright! Purple Skunk - gonna keep a mother going in your new veg box. Looking great so far. Can't wait to see a frosty girl.
> 
> PB


yes i got a cali orange mother might as well do something good with this strain keep it alive as long as i can that is if shes a female.PS


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes - mothers can be kept for years if tended to properly.  That WW x NB is a rare beauty - that kinda girl you don't want to let go of.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 10, 2007)

even if i only get 1 fem i will still mother it.PS


----------



## mr. green (Dec 11, 2007)

nice


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 11, 2007)

mr. green said:
			
		

> nice


isn't it.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 13, 2007)

i put her with my flowering stuff but will keep u updated on her here.PS


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool man hope everything comes up as you want it too MOJO man :aok:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 13, 2007)

i do as well hopefully its a fem.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 20, 2007)

so im pretty positive its a female i seen a pistil yesterday  forming and now another today,i hope im not wrong but it seems the females take there time to flower well the males bust there balls out IME.so i took 2 clippings i pray they root.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 20, 2007)

check out the rest of this grow in my stuff flowering journal thanks.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 21, 2007)

shes a female wow so far great odds put 2 seeds to germ one didnt sprout but the one that did was female wow,so two clippings i took for a mother yayyyyyyyyyy they better root.i cant wait to try this stoneybud since i know im getting buds now.thanks TBG i will post pics when more flowers form.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 21, 2007)

*That's great news PS.  Pretty good female odds with these beans for us. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats on the girl PS :yay:, shes a special breed take care of her


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 21, 2007)

May i ask where you ordered the seeds?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 21, 2007)

*You can't order them.  *


			
				SAHM318 said:
			
		

> May i ask where you ordered the seeds?


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 21, 2007)

oh


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 21, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *That's great news PS.  Pretty good female odds with these beans for us. :aok: *


yes and i hope it stays that way.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 21, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Congrats on the girl PS :yay:, shes a special breed take care of her


oh i will took 2 clippings so i can use for a mother till i get some more seed germed.i will probably do 8 nextime aroung.PS


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 21, 2007)

SAHM318 said:
			
		

> May i ask where you ordered the seeds?





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> You can't order them.





			
				SAHM318 said:
			
		

> oh



Dont feel bad man we all want to try our hand at that one.



			
				PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> oh i will took 2 clippings so i can use for a mother till i get some more seed germed.i will probably do 8 nextime aroung.



It will be a StonyBud jungle in therelike that MOJO for all of them.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 21, 2007)

> It will be a StonyBud jungle in therelike that MOJO for all of them.


thats the plan i may even trash the caliorange mother later on and keep 2 wwxnb mothers .PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 28, 2007)

so 2 clippings rooted i put one in soil.YAYYYYYYYYYYY got one more waiting to root boy did these root fast.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 28, 2007)

that would be the wwxnb clippings.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 29, 2007)

here how's she's lookin :fid:   .PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 30, 2007)

*Man O man PS she is looking great. :aok: I can't really tell from the pic but did you happen to get one of those reall frosty ladies? Anyway your doing a great job as always my froend keep it up.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmmm .. have to get myself some of those seeds :batman:


----------



## jash (Dec 30, 2007)

its a beautifull lady Purple! :hubba: :aok:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 30, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Man O man PS she is looking great. :aok: I can't really tell from the pic but did you happen to get one of those reall frosty ladies? Anyway your doing a great job as always my froend keep it up.  *


u know i was gonna ask u how long before they start to stink,and as for being frosty not yet,it may still be to young.but i hope its a frosty 1.PS


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 30, 2007)

Looking great man love that wwxnb gotta get some of them too. when will seedsboutique be carring them ? :rofl: i know i know its not a strain thats out on the market (yet). how soon you planning on flowering? i may have missed it when i reread through the thread?


----------

